# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگوی عمومی کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات >  خطای بی دلیل کد1 در سامانه شاهکار گلستان !

## Sal_64

سلام

در سامانه گلستان در زمان ورود خطای زیر میده

"کد1 : نام عبور يا کلمه عبور اشتباه است."

مرورگر ie ورژن 8.0.6000
زبون سیستم en

یوزر پسورد درست وارد میشه اما خطای بی دلیل میگیره!!

اما روی سیستم دیگه با همین مشخصات وارد سیایت میشه!

تنها تفاوت ملموس این دو سیستم نصب بودن فلش روی مرورگر سیستم دوم که اون دموی بیخود سایت هم کامل نشون میده!

دوستان کسی به این مورد بی دلیل برخورد کرده؟؟؟

تشکر

----------


## mahsa f

سلام.
منم به این مورد بی دلیل برخورد کردم و تا وقتی هم که اینترنت اکسپلویر ورژن9 نصب نکردم درست نشد!
پیشنهادم به شما هم همینه که اینترنت اکسپلویر ورژن9 نصب کنید و خودتون رو راحت کنید!
هیچ ربطی هم به فلش و.. نداشت!

----------


## Sal_64

> سلام.
> منم به این مورد بی دلیل برخورد کردم و تا وقتی هم که اینترنت اکسپلویر ورژن9 نصب نکردم درست نشد!
> پیشنهادم به شما هم همینه که اینترنت اکسپلویر ورژن9 نصب کنید و خودتون رو راحت کنید!
> هیچ ربطی هم به فلش و.. نداشت!


 سلام
تشکر
ویندوز  اونجا xp ، اجازه نصب ورژن 9 و 10 نمیده!

----------

